# Classic bike ride Black Friday Nov. 27th Monrovia California to Los Angeles



## mirfday (Nov 24, 2020)

Classic bike ride Black Friday Nov.27th 2020 @ 10AM Monrovia California


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2020)

@fordmike65 should be all over this.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2020)

First I'm hearing about this. I have to work, but not sure I wanna jump on trains and hang with strangers while COVID numbers are the highest they've been in months.


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Nov 27, 2020)

Did this happen?, anybody go?


----------



## mirfday (Nov 28, 2020)

mrg said:


> Did this happen?, anybody go?



Nobody showed. Probably because of short notice, and most likely Covid-19? I'm just tryin' to organize rides up in the San Gabriel Valley area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2020)

mirfday said:


> Nobody showed. Probably because of short notice, and most likely Covid-19? I'm just tryin' to organize rides up in the San Gabriel Valley area.



We've been hosting vintage bicycle rides here in the SGV starting in Monrovia for a few years now. They've been on hiatus since this whole COVID thing, but we're hoping we can start them back up next year sometime.









						Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Sat March 16th 9:00am | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Air up those tires and grease up that bottom bracket for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, March 16th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @10:00 to enjoy a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 10, 2020)

We need a (so-cal distancing) foothill flyers Christmas ride.wear a mask if you need to and don't be touching each other.heatlh department is closed on Saturday.


----------

